

Investment Falls Off a Cliff  - mvs
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324595904578123593211825394.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
rayiner
Hopefully, Congress will stay deadlocked and let the fiscal cliff happen. The
projected short recession now is a small price to pay for healthier footing 10
years from now.

